# Gassing Plants?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using Excel in the vase on my desk. Some of the plants are literally bleeding of tiny bubbles of air. Is this normal? about 2 - 3 drops.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

could it be oxygenation? i have no idea.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's called pearling. It's when they are able to metabolize so much CO2/organic carbon that oxygen bubbles start to form on the surface of their leaves, and it's generally a good sign.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea i see this happen on the right side of my tank where the green hygro is


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah so that means my vase is in good shape? the roots of the one floating waterplant has thickened up nicely too. it didn't do well in my main tank.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah pearling is a great thing and a thing of beauty when you get it on a nice riccia carpet 

as long as the co2 levels are bothering the fish, keep doing what you're doing, if the fish are gasping for air, it's too high


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

its Danio fry and shrimp and they seem to be breeding like mad tonight....watched that...prawnography. 

I got riccia floaties I can't put it down in this little vase.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> its Danio fry and shrimp and they seem to be breeding like mad tonight....watched that...prawnography.


lol prawnography


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

odd that this is from good co2 since i don't have a system and am just using excel every day.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

edit: i have no idea what i'm talking about.

pearling! that's soooo neat.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The Rotala I have out in the greenhouse pearl all afternoon long in the sun with no co2 except atmospheric co2. It's nice to watch.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

All of my tape grass pearl like crazy. 2 bubbles per second per plant, and I got a whole forest of em. Yes the best is HC, they have big chubby bubbles on them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that's good to know. My Val was literally bleeding beads of air. I was wondering what it was.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

if it's a constant strem of VERY tiny bubbles, then it could also be a damaged leaf - if there's a small crack/cut/tear in a leaf it will bleed O2 from that instead of taking a while to pearl/drop the bubble so to speak


----------

